

Ask HN: Which feed count is more accurate - Feedburner or Wordpress? - marcamillion

I am having a hard time figuring out this rss subscription thing (from the admin point of view). The numbers fluctuate so much in feedburner, when I chose one specific day. How is it that the numbers on certain larger blogs, don't fluctuate so wildly? E.g. 37signals.com/svn<p>Also, why does Wordpress tell me a MUCH larger number (by a factor of at lest 3, sometimes even 5 or 10) for the last 7 days, than feedburner does?
======
niyazpk
The numbers fluctuate for larger blogs too, but they become less noticeable.
For example if you have 10 readers, feedburner may show anything between 5-20.
At the same time, if you have 100 readers it will show something between
90-110.

Anyways don't fret over these numbers. For the most part, they don't mean
anything.

------
mschwar99
Many of the subscriptions reported directly by WP are bots / spiders.
Feedburner attempts to filter many of those out.

